# when a source goes dark.



## Sledge (Feb 2, 2016)

What do you guys do when a usually reliable source suddenly stops communicating? I'm not sure I should keep reaching out to him, in case hes busted and his emails are checked. What do you guys suggest? Maybe give him a few weeks and try again?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2016)

Might need to move on.  I have options. Won't use one that doesn't respond to emails. However missing one doesn't mean they are busted or anything. Wouldn't kill you to follow up. Be sure you are using a secure email thato does not send your IP in the header.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 2, 2016)

hit em up in like 8-10 days, if nothing, dont expect nothing.  

dont use gmail or yahoo, etc.  your just asking for it too


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 3, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> hit em up in like 8-10 days, if nothing, dont expect nothing.
> 
> dont use gmail or yahoo, etc.  your just asking for it too



So what is a good email server to use?


----------



## pharmacist (Feb 3, 2016)

Countermail or at least protonmail ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2016)

Another vote for Protonmail. They are (were?) accepting free members.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2016)

Probably ought to forget about it until he gets back to you. 

In the meantime start looking for another deal. 

Kinda like a pussy depending on how bad you need it. 

Either have more than one woman or when it starts ignoring you start looking for another snatch.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 3, 2016)

I recommend cyber dust for comms with people.  it can be a pain because literally NOTHING gets saved anywhere, so it is for instant messaging more than anything, but it works better than any other free service IMO.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2016)

+1 for countermail.
It's worth the fee in my opinion but I've never used a free service for business emails. I've seen many people mention pronto,  just don't have personal experience with them.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 4, 2016)

Hushmail seems pretty good.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 4, 2016)

Sledge said:


> Hushmail seems pretty good.



Hushmail sucks!

People are too cheap to care for a persons security to get a good mail provider.

Countermail is great.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> People are too cheap to care for a persons security to get a good mail provider.
> 
> Countermail is great.


Amen!
I have too much to lose to risk it over not wanting to spend $20. 
I'd rather have piece of mind that I'm not the lowest hanging fruit.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 4, 2016)

What's wrong with hushmail?


----------



## MissouriBoy (Feb 5, 2016)

this may be a silly question but do these servers give more anonymity or not NSA cooperating groups?


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2016)

Sledge said:


> What's wrong with hushmail?



http://www.wired.com/2007/11/encrypted-e-mai/


----------



## Massacre (Feb 5, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> hit em up in like 8-10 days, if nothing, dont expect nothing.
> 
> dont use gmail or yahoo, etc.  your just asking for it too



I agree with ^


----------



## eddie (Mar 23, 2016)

hushmail will encrypt your messages and deny anybody from your messages unless you are a 3 letter agency and hushmail will gladly hand you and all your messages over.... i use tor... and a tor accessed email provider.... the tor browser can make browsing a pain in the ass because of all the recaptcha you have to do to access the sites, but its well worth it. and if your really paranoid and want to get a vpn, chose a vpn that doesn't keep information on you, such as ip, address, cc information. there are vpns out there that will allow you to pay in bitcoin and use an anonymous email there's even one that doesnt even need u to put down ur email.. u just pay, click, and go


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2016)

eddie said:


> hushmail will encrypt your messages and deny anybody from your messages unless you are a 3 letter agency and hushmail will gladly hand you and all your messages over.... i use tor... and a tor accessed email provider.... the tor browser can make browsing a pain in the ass because of all the recaptcha you have to do to access the sites, but its well worth it. and if your really paranoid and want to get a vpn, chose a vpn that doesn't keep information on you, such as ip, address, cc information. there are vpns out there that will allow you to pay in bitcoin and use an anonymous email there's even one that doesnt even need u to put down ur email.. u just pay, click, and go



I know a guy who lives with his step parents... and is constantly being watched by the United nation's. ....Whacked huh?


----------



## eddie (Mar 23, 2016)

haha must be all the alex jones he's watching and commenting on down there


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 6, 2016)

I tell you its a bad feeling when your source goes dry.  Just happened to me.  Puts you in a bind.  

MT


----------

